# Gift Card gifts from a small business?



## zenox (Nov 1, 2012)

Hello,
I recently started a small business. According to this:

http://sbinfocanada.about.com/cs/taxinfo/qt/employeegifts.htm

I can gift employees up to $500 each per year. The only thing is at the moment myself and my wife are the only employees and we both have addition full time jobs. Would there be any reason that I would be unable to gift the $500 gift cards per year to each of us?


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Read the link in your link, which is a link to the CRA policy on gifts. 

Two problems with your plan: 

1. A gift card is a "near-cash" gift and does not fall into the CRA gifts policy. Gift cards are specifically listed as a non-eligible item for the gift policy. 

2. You can only make gifts to "non-connected" people, which excludes you and your relatives.


----------

